# Greenwood Lake Airshow, West Milford, NJ - September 26-27



## ToughOmbre (Sep 4, 2009)

First Greenwood Lake Airshow.

Might be worth a go for us Mid-Atlantic members.

Greenwood Lake Airshow

TO


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm making plans and maybe B-17 will be there also.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I will have to see what my plans are. Saturday may look good Sunday I have soccer. I hope for the best


----------



## stevep316 (Sep 5, 2009)

hey folks- This is stephen pavlisko from the airshow- there will not be a b-17- it would be too large to land on our runway. 

there will be one at the wings and wheels at teterboro the previous weekend to the airshow.

We do have one or two b-25's, a corsair, an avenger, a c47 skytrain, a formation of snjs, an antov an-2, stearmans, a stuka replica, lots of stearmans, l-series, experimentals, WW2 reenactors, the army airforce historical association, the yankee air force, members from the tuskeegee airmen exhibit, ww2 reenactors, military vehicles from the MTA, and some of the best performers around: Rob Holland, Kirk Wicker, Kendall Simpson, Ron Saglibene, Josh Wilson, Kevin Russo, and lots others. do i need to say more? 

you really dont want to miss this one!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2009)

*drools.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2009)

If you get there Harrison then there will be a B-17, the newbie didn't quite get what you mean't Chris!

I'm sure he will figure it out though!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Steve! What I meant was our esteemed member from New Jersey (besides To and myself!) - B-17Engineer - would be there. 

B-17, it looks like Sunday will be the day for me. TO, I'll give you a call.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, well, I'm going to get this figured out. I may be there Sunday if there is no soccer game. If it's at 10 in the morning I would be there pretty late. I will do my best. I think Saturday would be better though. 

I'll go find out my schedule and get back to you. I hope for the best!


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 15, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum, Steve! What I meant was our esteemed member from New Jersey (besides To and myself!) - B-17Engineer - would be there.
> 
> B-17, it looks like Sunday will be the day for me. TO, I'll give you a call.



You're going to come all the way up here from South Jersey? That's dedication! Of course, I drove down to South Jersey with my dad years ago for an air show, so I guess I shouldn't talk.
Just don't bring any of your weirdness up here "Piney"!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm DEFINATELY wearing my Eagles jersey now!!!!  And its not Piney - its Flatlander to all youse up Nort!!

TO and myself have targeted Sunday as the day we'll be up there. And I'm bringing a new banner!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I'm DEFINATELY wearing my Eagles jersey now!!!!  And its not Piney - its Flatlander to all youse up Nort!!
> 
> TO and myself have targeted Sunday as the day we'll be up there. And I'm bringing a new banner!!



And I'm not a "clam digger". 

A new banner Nj?

Now I'm really excited!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Sep 16, 2009)

Think I'll put a Stuka in this one.

We have to get everyone who goes to a show to get a pic with a banner. Make a thread of member airshow banners!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm really not sure yet. I would aim for Sunday but I have soccer. So it'll be tough but I'm trying!


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 16, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I'm DEFINATELY wearing my Eagles jersey now!!!!  And its not Piney - its Flatlander to all youse up Nort!!
> 
> TO and myself have targeted Sunday as the day we'll be up there. And I'm bringing a new banner!!



Good one! Actually, my oldest lives in Bayville. And up here we're pretty much hillbilly's - trucks, hunting, etc.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep! Tons of hunting around here.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 16, 2009)

Astaldo711 said:


> Good one! Actually, my oldest lives in Bayville. And up here we're pretty much hillbilly's - trucks, hunting, etc.


I dont have any doubts about the Hillbilly handle with names like Flatlanders, Pineys, Clamdigger, the only ones missing are Flatleartheers and Shelbyville
Have a good airshow guys get there early and good seats


----------

